# John Deere vs. Kubota



## WestTX_Equip (Oct 26, 2011)

I just sold my JD 4440, and am looking to get a new machine very soon. What is everyone's thoughts on switching to a Kubota? From what I can tell, they are a little more affordable and are overall a good machine.

Looking at this tractor to purchase... Kubota M9540
2008 Kubota M9540 Tractor 4X4 W/ Loader | National Ranch Classifieds

Thanks for any feedback...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you ready to drop from 130 PTO HP down to 84 PTO HP? 
Just wondering! Dave


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The most important factor to me would be the weight, the JD weighs between 12 000 and 15 000 lbs and the Kubota is less than half the tractor at 5100 - 6100lbs. It doesn't matter how much power the engine makes if you can't put that power to the ground...
on the good side though, Kubota's are known for their reliability, like the JD.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I put 800 hours per year on a pair of 4440s and wouldn't think of trading for anything other than a JD, but don't see much use in trading as all I ever do is change the oil, add fuel, keep the air conditioning up and change tires. I have to say though that I am pretty ignorant of Kubota because there just aren't many around here. I do like the Kubota diesel in my Bobcat however.

Why did you sell your 4440? Just curious.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been looking at one also.A few guys I know got them last yr and seem to like them.I here they are very economical also.M135X,118 pto hp around 65K.

Kubota Kubota Tractor Corporation - Tractors | M Series | M100X/M110X/M126X/M135X


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Couple of guys around here have M110, like them, I have driven one of them some it is four wheel drive and I was very impressed with the tight turning radius compared to our 4WD and this makes it a great loader tractor. On the down side from from what I have heard the engines while reliable like a lot of RPM's and don't have a lot of lugging ability, but then again not many people are doing heavy tillage anymore where you need the low end torque. A dealer near here sells a lot of them probably more than any dealer of any brand within 100 miles so they must do pretty good but most of these are 50 H.P. or less. Then again the Deere 4440 has got to be one of the best all time so it may be a tough act to follow. Main thing in any purchase is can you get good dealer support when you need it.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree on dealer support being very important. 
On the other side, I had a Kubota M7040, 4wd with FEL delivered from about 60 miles away for the same price a new/used JD of the same size would have cost with-OUT the FEL. I'm happy with the Kubota, but I'd suggest you drive both some & see which "feels better" to you.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I just went through the same situation choosing between green or orange. I could have bought a new M126 with FEL for $68k or a 6430 JD with FEL for $65k. I kept looking and found a 09 7130 still under warranty for $50k with no FEL.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't speak for the bigger models. The only Kubota that I have run is my M5030SU 4WD with a FEL. I have been well satisfied with mine. I bought it used with 860hrs now has over 2400hrs on it. I use it with a disc mower, run the tedder, and rake hay with it. It is used to load roll bales and it is my feeding tractor also. Run a 8 ft bush hog with it , No break downs other than thorns in the tires when bushhogging. I would buy another Kubota based on my experience with the the one I have.


----------



## bruceki (Feb 28, 2010)

My 1996 9580 has been a good machine for me. I've been bothered by the price of parts for it. A new tachometer/hour meter was $300. The compressor for the air conditioning was $1200. A new clutch was $4500 (parts, labor, dealer shop). 
I'm seriously considering buying a newer tractor to reduce the maintenance costs, looking at the M125x.

The tractor always breaks when you're doing something, and suddenly it's an emergency that has to be solved or life cannot continue. A newer machine would cost more, higher payments, but hopefully would create less excitement.

Tractor has around 3,000 hours on it, use it on a pig farm as a utility tractor, moving food around, scraping stuff. Engine is solid and reliable; no problems with it.

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## WestTX_Equip (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Barnrope: Just sold all of my farmland, so I really didnt have a need for it anymore. This is not to say that I will not miss it. It served me well for over 10 years.

I have to agree with Bruce that in its later years, maintenance got quite expensive, and more importantly quite frustrating. I now have ranch land, and I will be shredding, food plot work and moving hay, so I think the downgrade in power shouldnt be a problem.

Glad to hear that there is positive feedback on the orange tractor.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I just bought the 9540 4x4 fel cab and the works 2 weeks ago, I have been very impressed with it so far. The day after I bought it I baled 460 rolls of hay with it and I was very impressed. I would recommend looking at buying a new one however, I only paid 42,000 for mine and it had 1.5 hrs on it, plus Kubota does 0% financing for 60 months. My tractor weighs 10,400 on the scales, however it does have ballast, all I do is hay so weight isn't an issue for me, the loader is very strong and as far as hay and other loader work goes I never have to put it in 4wd because it never spins a tire. Also if you consider buying new just a heads up Kubota is fixing to change they're tractors and the 9540 will then be called the 9960 and it will have a tier 4 engine which in turn means all the emission crap. If you have any questions about the 9540 let me know I would be happy to answer them, because I researched this tractor for months before purchase!!


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Should of kept your 4440 or overhauled it. I have a cherry 4450 and looked at upgrading to a newer tractor. Looked at Kubota, New Holland and the new John Deere's. None of them compared in quality or the guts of my 4450. Too much plastic and lower quality materials. Better trade them in when the warranty goes out as all the new computer stuff will be very expensive to repair. John Deere could sell a ton of 30/40/50 series tractors if they had them to sell. Even put my wife in a new John Deere to get her reaction and she did not like them either. They do get better fuel efficiency and have a lot of nice computer features but they are just throw away tractors and won't be around for 50 years like their predecessors. JMHO


----------



## WestTX_Equip (Oct 26, 2011)

I hear ya on that one brother... It is a totally different feel and when these newer ones do break, chances are they are goin to the dealer. You cant bust a wrench out and do it yourself. I will miss the JD.


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the kubota ms125 mfwd. It has been a good all around tractor mechanically, but I feel like it was designed to be 2 tractors in one, which just doesn't work. On one hand, it was supposed to be big enough for row crop fieldwork and pull my 12 row planter. On the other hand, it was also good as a utility tractor for loaderwork, haying etc. I would say that it does serve in both functions, but it does neither of them well. It is too light and underpowered to do any real field work and I would hessitate to put it on the planter (I'd really have to wind that thing up in the hills that I farm). On the other hand it is not nimble enough to turn tight for making and stacking hay in tight spaces. I used an opened stationed 6040 and 7040 once on loan until my 125 came in. They were awesome (esp the 7040). I would check out turning radius, visibility issues, lifting/tipping weight capacities, clearences of the 9540 and compare that to your 44's which I assume were not 4wd. I suppose if you are coming from a 4440 these might not be as big of issues since it is not exactly a utility tractor but they are things I would like to do over. In retrospect, I would have bought something like a 7040 to 8540 for stacking/handling of the bales and spent the extra money on a second older JD field tractor. You live and learn.


----------



## bruceki (Feb 28, 2010)

tdjjs; do you mean you have the kubota m125x? that's what I've got, and it's pretty nimble for a tractor that size. The dual speed turn feature cuts down the turn radius when in 4wd, or you can switch to 2wd if you choose.

A smaller tractor will turn sharper, no question. Plus lower diesel consumption for the smaller engine.


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I meant the m125x, must of had fat fingers or something. I guess I didn't have the same experience stacking 3x3's in a hoop shed. Much more difficult due to the 125's length and turning radius plus height of cab, etc. Yes the dual speed turn feature does cut down on the radius but it is still not like a smaller wheelbased "utility" tractor like the 7040, 8540, or JD's 6400 series. Just my experience. Obviously a skidsteer would beat them all in a tight stacking situation. I guess you need to evaluate it with your own operation in mind. We have to put all hay inside and do not have dedicated hay sheds like they due way out on the prairie that are easy to get into.


----------

